# PC mit wlan kurze zeit hoher ping



## danomat (8. März 2011)

hab letzte woche mal wieder black ops gespielt.
mein problem: ich bekomm ca alle 5-10 minuten für 2-3 sekunden einen ping von 999.  teilweise fliege ich deswegen auch vom server,  seltener is dagegen dass ich ausm ts3 oder xfire fliege.  ist alles total unregelmäßig. manchmal nur 999er ping in black ops ohne rauswurf. teils nur rauswurf aus ts3 oder teils rauswurf aus xfire.  ich hab echt keine ahnung woran das liegt.
muss noch dazu sagen das ich jetzt das erste mal seit ich den neuen rechner hab online spiele. an der leitung kanns nicht liegen. mit dem alten pc inkl wlan klappte es wunderbar.

ich nutze:
bitdefender internet security 2010 (war auch schon auf dem alten pc)
steam
netlimiter 3 (vollversion)
xfire (auch schon ausgeschaltet geetestet)
expert tool
asus aisuite
coretemp
minianwendungen:
1. internet traffic. automatische updates aus
2. cpu info
3. gpu info

ich kann mit dem netlimiter ja sehen was zieht, aber diese ausbrüche treten ja nur sau kurz auf und wenn ich im spiel bin kann ich gar nicht so schnell auf den wechseln.

alle anwendungen sind aktualiesiert und werden manuel geupdatet. bitdefender und win update is auch manuel 

gibts irgendein tool oder so wo ich alle ausbrüche speichern lassen kann oder bzw teste ob sich nicht doch irgendwas anderes ins wlan logt?

mein iphone wlan is aus. laptop is aus und den icordhd+ mit wlan stick muss mann eh jedesmal erst den stick aktivieren. sonst hab ich nix anderes. hier mal ein screen vom taskmanager

router: speedport w900v
usb stick: TP-Link TL-WN722NC High Gain WLAN Netzwerk Adapter 150 Mbps USB

*danke für eure hilfe

**EDIT:  die evtl. wlan probleme könnt ihr schonmal vergessen. hab ja ein 20meter lan kabel das ich in den router stöpseln kann. sorry, is mir grad eingefallen.*  aber falls das nicht der fall ist wäre hilfe trotzdem schön XD   kann das mit dem lan kabel erst am samstag testen. werd mich dann wieder melden


----------



## ASD_588 (10. März 2011)

Wie schnell is dein DSL? Ich habe auch manchmal das Problem wegen herruntergereglter verbindug beim Surfstick das heißt dan 600 stat 4000


----------



## danomat (10. März 2011)

Dsl 2300. Hab mal mit lappi gezockt. Da hab ich die Probleme nicht. 
Und bis vor nem Jahr hab ich mit dsl 368 ohne probe gezockt. Erst seit einem Monat mit dem neuen Rechner. Aber morgen wird das LAN Kabel ausgepackt


----------



## ASD_588 (10. März 2011)

Dein wlan hatte wahrscheinlich ein neidrige übertraungsrate wen mal mehr reinkam  als dein wlan übetragen kan dan steigt der ping auf 999.
Was meinst du mit LAPPI??


----------



## danomat (10. März 2011)

Lappi = Laptop 
Und WLAN ausgelastet kann bei dsl 2000 nicht sein


----------



## Goner (11. März 2011)

Hatte genau das gleiche Prob, kleines DSL-Paket und mega-hoher Ping beim Zocken....LAN Kabel zu benutzen half bei mir erst seitdem ich meine 32MBit(29MBit) Leitung war es perfekt mit Kabel.....


----------



## ASD_588 (11. März 2011)

> Und WLAN ausgelastet kann bei dsl 2000 nicht sein


 bist du dir da gaz sicher


----------



## danomat (11. März 2011)

Ja. Ich zieh ja mit mehr als 2 mb/s Daten vom pc zum lappi. Und inet schafft nur 230kb/s

Edit: Problem scheint behoben zu sein. Obwohl Win Updates aus waren hat ab und an der Win hostprozess gezogen. Hab's im netlimiter auf 5 kb/s limitiert. Nun scheint es zu gehen


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (18. Mai 2016)

Aha, das Problem gibt es ja öfter, hatte ich auch vor kurzem.


----------

